# Faker Or Real Old Boneshaker?



## In rust we trust (Jun 5, 2016)

From the daughters of a deceased collector I got the offer to obtain several bycicles. Among them is a boneshaker. As I never had the chance to buy one before and as you do'nt see them in the streets every day, I ask myself and you if this odd looking thing is the real deal or not? I've seen some boneshakers before but nothing like this. The frontwheel size is +/- 26". Not smart of me but I only took one picture, included. I have placed it on the bucket so you can DL and zoom in on it; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG] 
the link is http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd388/Derkdfbrother/bone shaker/DSC07497.jpg






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 5, 2016)

Just walk away quietly - nothing to buy there.


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2016)

fake


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2016)

That is strictly ornamental. V/r Shawn


----------



## Vincer (Jun 5, 2016)

I agree, just walk away.

Vince


----------



## highship (Jun 5, 2016)

walk away? he says "several bikes"....
lets see the others.


----------



## pelletman (Jun 5, 2016)

Yup, fake


----------



## In rust we trust (Jun 5, 2016)

There will be no walking away, just one bike less


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2016)

So what were the other bikes? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 6, 2016)

here is a trick , if you know how to use the interweb- if you are searching for info , and or photo , goggle search ,the item , at the top , there will be images . click that , look at all the photos ,to compare to what you are wondering , ,I got kicked off the wheelmen site ,  so ,  I will be here , as long as no one objects , thanks for the CABE space ,


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 6, 2016)

I would be more generous and use the word "replica". It was owned by a collector, and he probably knew it wasn't genuine. Not everyone can afford a real boneshaker and there wouldn't be enough to go around in any case. He probably wanted a replica to show something like the evolution of bicycle design, or because it was fun. My point is that it still has some value. I will concede that it's not a particularly good replica but if it fell into my lap, I would paint the white parts black and see how it rides.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Brian R. said:


> I would be more generous and use the word "replica". It was owned by a collector, and he probably knew it wasn't genuine. Not everyone can afford a real boneshaker and there wouldn't be enough to go around in any case. He probably wanted a replica to show something like the evolution of bicycle design, or because it was fun. My point is that it still has some value. I will concede that it's not a particularly good replica but if it fell into my lap, I would paint the white parts black and see how it rides.





I'm not sure it would be able to be ridden. V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

awww come on guys, if it is ridable, that thing would be fun as all get out to use.  Major bonus would be if it does break you arent on a 10K antique when it happens!  I'd give a little for that thing if I thought it was ridable, even with some work.....I dig it and wanna see what else the OP is bringing home!


----------



## Intense One (Jun 6, 2016)

There was no mention on how much the seller was asking for the "replica" bike.  It is cool...for bicycle artwork


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

Intense One said:


> There was no mention on how much the seller was asking for the "replica" bike.  It is cool...for bicycle artwork



Im thinkin for a few hundred I would have to have it and pimp that sucker to town for a whiskey run at least once


----------



## Intense One (Jun 6, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Im thinkin for a few hundred I would have to have it and pimp that sucker to town for a whiskey run at least once



Guess in' nobody and I like that idea.  Pimp that mofo...


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 7, 2016)

I was going to ask him how far he is from the U.S.-Canadian border because I could use even a poor replica in the traveling bicycle museum education program for schools I'm putting together for after my retirement from teaching, but I checked his profile and he's in Belgium. I'm not shipping that bad boy from Belgium! If it were mine, I would use the wheels, crank, and fork, and redo everything else to make really nice, ride-able boneshaker replica. And I would take it on a few whiskey runs too.  In-rust-we-trust, can you give us an update on how it's going with this machine and the rest of that collection?


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 7, 2016)

my old bike , now ridden by Carey Williams


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 7, 2016)

other examples


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 7, 2016)

NICE!^^ if i ever hit the lottery....


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 7, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Pimp that mofo...




I like this line! When someone post a bike that isn't really worth correctly restoring, and it's rough shape. Just post this ^^ LOL!!!


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 7, 2016)

With a 26" wheel it;s probably too small for an adult to ride, and even if you are 4 foot eight, that trip to the liquor store is going to be slow one- kind of like riding a unicycle.  Wood wheels are available from Amishmen and plenty of ornamental blacksmiths would be happy to build you a frame.  Why not make a repro that works?


----------



## Dweber (Jun 8, 2016)

Anyone recognize the maker?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 8, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 325829




Man-o-man, that HAS to be really old, that sucker is made from wood!!


----------

